# Rosie Huntington-Whiteley - 2006 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show - Backstage x4



## beachkini (25 Jan. 2012)

war ihre erste vs show


 

 

 

 
(4 Dateien, 4.023.246 Bytes = 3,837 MiB)


----------



## Punisher (26 Jan. 2012)

sie sieht umwerfend aus


----------



## Magni (27 Jan. 2012)

sehr schöne Frau mit wunderschönen langen Beinen. Vielen Dank für Rosie


----------

